# Microdosing LSD/shrooms



## Nahman211 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi guys and gals it's my first post,
I'm considering trying a microdose trial with LSD or magic mushrooms, 
I wanted to ask, does anyone have experience with this kind of treatment?
I would really appreciate some testimony from someone who tried it and has dpdr,

I do have experience with full trips of 125mcg LSD but not microdosing

Thanks


----------



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve tried this with mushrooms lsd and a few other substances and none of them helped if anything it made it worse. It’s better to take medication if necessary imo


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I did try this at one point, I am thinking of going again. A trip once made me feel more embodies although I would not recommend doing that, microdosing is far safer. If you are open minded to this kind of thing, have you tried CBD, many have found benefit from it, myself included. It just makes you more relaxed and sleep better


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Proceed with EXTREME caution....

My advice is NO.......Dont go there....Its way too risky.......

There is very little evidence to say whether it helps or makes things worse...

IMHO When it comes to a condition like DP and anxiety I suggest to NOT mess around with hallucinogenic or mood altering drugs AT ALL...

Even alcohol should be avoided IMO....Lots say it relieves anxiety temporarily....BUT..... The problem is it acts a s a serious depressant in the long term ......

I regularly deal with ex addicts and alcoholics and I dont even want to begin to tell you what drug use of various kinds (weed, lsd, ecstasy, cocaine, heroin etc etc) and also alcohol has done to peoples mental health...Wet Brains, Cocaine Psychosis, Chronic Anxiety from Weed use, Constant Bad Trip Flash Backs, Major Trauma........... Ive seen it all..........

ALL of these drugs are seriously dangerous even when used just once..........


----------



## IanGrahamd (3 d ago)

Microdosing is purely experimental, and there is limited scientific research on its safety and efficacy.
As for my experience, I do not have personal experience with microdosing LSD/shrooms, but I have read some accounts of people with dpdr (depersonalization-derealization disorder) who've used microdosing as a treatment option with some benefits. Regarding obtaining the substances for microdosing, It's not legal to buy psychedelics in most places. However, there are research chemical vendors that legally have 1-plsd for sale. 
Please be aware that buying research chemicals can be risky, and make sure you are ordering from a reputable vendor and checking the laws in your country or state before purchasing.
It's crucial to use them with caution and under guidance of a healthcare professional. Also, again, I want to stress that microdosing is still an experimental treatment and there is not enough scientific research to support its safety and efficacy yet.


----------

